# Resealing rooflights-not Sikaflex!



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys

I have fitted all of my Heki rooflights myself using mastic strip as well as Sikaflex adhesive sealant. I am finding that the sealant seems to last a couple of years and then I have to do it all again.
One of ours is now leaking again.... :roll: 
Does anyone know what sealant was used by the factory for this purpose? One of our rooflights is original and has never leaked. It has some black sealant around it that is still sticky after all these years-it seems almost non-setting.
Anyone know what it's called and where I can get it??
Thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you look for non-setting caravan sealant/mastic that is what you want. Usually some on Ebay, or any caravan or motorhome shop.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

give magnums of grimsby a call

stew


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

When you used Sikaflex did you clean and use their primer first? 

I used Sikaflex (and make sure you select the right one for the job) for boat windows and it came away within the year, however when I re-did the job properly, following their instructions, and using their primer first, they stayed bonded. 

I sold the boat 5 years later and they were still water tight. And bear in mind the GRP deck of a boat probably flexes more then the average motorhome.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Non drying bedding sealant is the name of the 'black stuff' :lol:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Non drying bedding sealant is the name of the 'black stuff' :lol:


And where does one get such stuff Shane...?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Not from me :lol: I'd use geocel HM.

Magnum Mobiles at Grimsby have such gunk


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

I used Plumbers Mate fro B&Q. It is a not setting mastic used by plumbers for sealing non-pressure joints and it is brilliant and lasts forever. 

I replaced a rooflight on the Cotswold caravan using it and the seal was still OK 8 years later. Just done one on the Medallion.

It works beautifully and a tub will do at least half a dozen rooflights and leave you a handy way of sealing leaking waste pipes et al.


----------

